# Who makes the best pencils?



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Who makes the best pencils?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

For what use?

Framing, finish, drawing, writing?

Or you just looking for a new lead for your pencil???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

griz said:


> new lead for your pencil???:laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe you need to be introduced to the chubby :whistling:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Depot's are not bad. I like Menards as a store, but drop a pencil from them and all the lead breaks. Irwin makes a nice pencil. The best I got from another GC who had them printed up locally. Don't know who made them, but I couldn't keep them in the bag for all the thieves, I mean carpenters, on site.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Maybe you need to be introduced to the chubby :whistling:


I didn't know you had a Chubby? Man that must be nice. I am still waiting for the chance to just see a Chubby. Would be awesome to see one in action.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I get the Bic pens at costco 9 dozen for 7$ you do the math. Great for finish, thin clear line and the tip never breaks:laughing: and when they run out of ink I toss em a few pennies each:thumbup: I keep 4or 5 things to wright with in my bags most of the time:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

90% of all pencils I try suck. Best over a 5-7 year period? Craftsman :blink:
I wonder who makes those?

Honestly. The best one are the free ones.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have never thought about it. I get all mine for free! Banks, lumber yards, vendors..... I don't think I've bought a pencil in almost 20 years! Well, not quite true. I do buy mechanical pencils now and then which I use on the "finer" projects, such as cabinets and built-ins. Mostly I use a mechanical drafting pencil with a lead that can be sharpened.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I didn't know you had a Chubby? Man that must be nice. I am still waiting for the chance to just see a Chubby. Would be awesome to see one in action.


You wanna see the chubby in action? Still in Plainfield this week? 

:sneaky2:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Rustbucket said:


> I have never thought about it. I get all mine for free! Banks, lumber yards, vendors..... I don't think I've bought a pencil in almost 20 years! Well, not quite true. I do buy mechanical pencils now and then which I use on the "finer" projects, such as cabinets and built-ins. Mostly I use a mechanical drafting pencil with a lead that can be sharpened.


Over 30 years and I can't remember buying pencils. Every lumber load I get delivered, I get pencils. And they are decent too.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Rexel Blackedge Hard or Staedtler Hard, anything else aggravates me way too much with broken leads and crappy wood. I tried one of those chatahootche builders pencils but I prefer a real pencil.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I still have a couple of boxes of good 'ol carpenters pencils in the shop.

Although a tad aggravating to get used to...the mechanical pencils are great for finish & cabinet work.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> You wanna see the chubby in action? Still in Plainfield this week?
> 
> :sneaky2:


Sure! You buying the beer after or am I? :blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

We can have Ron bring the smokes and make an afternoon................oh god this has gone too far.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> We can have Ron bring the smokes and make an afternoon................oh god this has gone too far.


I wouldn't touch that comment with a 10' chubby! :no:

But seriously, when are we going out again. I could use a night out!

Thursday?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Have to see. I'm working on signing a job on 95th & 59. Some good meeting places over there.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Have to see. I'm working on signing a job on 95th & 59. Some good meeting places over there.


Heck yeah there are! Let me know.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You got it!

Sorry...back to pencils


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I need to learn how to get free pencils more often. Anyone want to send me some?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

free pencils are the best ones. and the best free ones are from pierceys building supplies/ barrett lumber

if i gotta buy em i go to the dollar store when they have them in stock or home cheepo, for finish work i use staedtler 2h pencils and they work great for drawing. 

i.e this bad boy which was finished with ink, its a reworking of a band logo


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.staedtler.ca/pencils_overview_ca

The best ever.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Brutus said:


> Wait... does that sharpener have a hex end?! Who's that lazy that you need an impact driver to sharpen a pencil?!


Someone who sharpens more than one at a time. :whistling


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

This is what I use for layout on trim: http://www.staedtler.ca/Mars_technico_780_C_ca

You can sharpen the lead. There is a sharpener in the cap, but I use one of these: http://www.staedtler.ca/Mars_lead_pointer_tub_ca


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

For standard carpenters pencils, I get whatever the lumber store gives me. The last bunch, which are gold, and from Anderson Windows, seem to work very well. They seem to last longer than most pencils I've used recently.

As for smaller diameter pencils, the Ticonderoga pencils are the way to go. I've got a set of log scribes that only fits a regular writing pencil, and I have a box of Ticonderoga's for it. 

For mechanical pencils, try these:
http://www.zebrapen.com/products/pen/mlp?c=32
Rectangular lead, a body about the same size as a standard carpenter's pencil, and you never need to sharpen it.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Rustbucket said:


> This is what I use for layout on trim: http://www.staedtler.ca/Mars_technico_780_C_ca
> 
> You can sharpen the lead. There is a sharpener in the cap, but I use one of these: http://www.staedtler.ca/Mars_lead_pointer_tub_ca


:laughing: I got a bunch of different ones of those drafting pencils. Never thought of using them at the job :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

will it fit a ryobi impact? those are the best:thumbsup:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> will it fit a ryobi impact? those are the best:thumbsup:


Best what? Boat anchors?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Why use a different pencil for detail work? Just sharpen your carpenters pencil and go to work!


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why use a different pencil for detail work? Just sharpen your carpenters pencil and go to work!


Can't see it from my house.... good enough.....


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

We do!


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

haha nothing like a little self promotion


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Delivery driver showed up one day with a lumber drop and told us they quit giving pencils to the drivers to give away. I told him if he brought me another lumber drop he damn well better have pencils on board or he'll be taking that lumber back to the yard. Next trip he brought us a full box. Then I got a call from the GM of the lumber yards main office to ask me WTF was this that I would send my load back. I told him if they couldn't afford to give away a few pencils when we're spending 2K per load they damn well better start putting pencils back on the trucks for the drivers to give away. They changed that policy and this kid gave us pencils know matter what he was bringing us (Sono tubes, rebar). Support your local lumber yard and they'll take care of ya!


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

only 2 pencils worth discussion

Mirado Black Warrior

and
Palomino Blackwing

probably have to order them on line- you won't find them at staples or artist supply stores like the rest of the crap mentioned.

wife buys them 3-5 dozen at a time
stephen

BTW- I realize this thread was meant as a goof----- but actually, don't pencils fall into the category of" simple things done well"- or "simple things that SHOULD be done well and there is no acceptable excuse for doing them any nther way" ?

Like that effen can opener that fell apart in my hands last week-a freaking can opener!---- wouldn't you think this is a technology that should have been mastered by american industry AT LEAST 100 years ago?

Rant over,
stephen


----------



## SPCarpentry (Feb 12, 2007)

Brutus said:


> Wait... does that sharpener have a hex end?! Who's that lazy that you need an impact driver to sharpen a pencil?!


I tried reading the container that they came in, but nothings written in English  Do the pencils count?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought some good year recycled rubber pencils once. Thought I was being all green and good to the earth. Well, i literally couldn't even sharpen them. Never again. I like round pencils and I hate carpenters pencils.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the large round ones seem to have softer lead in them which woks better for me when marking steel siding. Last Year at our Home and Garden show I was right next to Pro-Build and they gave me a couple of boxes of them.:thumbsup: Some days I can never find a pencil when I need it.


----------



## hestonreno (Feb 16, 2011)

*best pencils*

dixon red & black
hard for concrete/stone/block
medium wood
soft wont leave dents/wet wood

they only have them at one truevalue by me, and i cant justify a half hour trip for expensive pencils that ill probably lose before i leave the store
so i guess the best are the orange ones i keep forgetting to pay for


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

ive been using ch hanson pencils. but when im roofing i rarely ever have to use a pencil unless im doing wood work or anything. and its funny im the only one on my crew who even cares a pencil and a fine point sharpie in my tools. damn lazy bastids. its always let me use your pencil jacob. and i response go buy your damn pencils my step dad pays you enough. then i get the evil eye.:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

JWilliams said:


> ive been using ch hanson pencils. but when im roofing i rarely ever have to use a pencil unless im doing wood work or anything. and its funny im the only one on my crew who even cares a pencil and a fine point sharpie in my tools. damn lazy bastids. its always let me use your pencil jacob. and i response go buy your damn pencils my step dad pays you enough. then i get the evil eye.:laughing:


I worked with this great Carpenter who didn't appreciate his trade much.
He did it as a living. He had no love for it.

I was his limited skilled helper, but I loved what I did. 
We had a different approach to things. 
He saw it as a means to an end. I actually enjoyed my job. 
I was early to work and he'd have to kick me off the site. 

Anyway, the point of the story is that whenever I'd come 
in with some Carpentry related gadget, he'd laugh at me. 
But, I taught him a thing or two. 

He would always lose his pencils and ask me to borrow mine 
because I always had mine. I wore a carpenter's belt, he didn't. 
I love this sleeve because it keeps the pencil clipped on to me,
I tend "not" to leave it behind because it seems more valuable
to me than just a pencil alone, I clip it to my t-shirt when working
in odd spaces and the best part is that as the pencil grows shorter
and shorter from being sharpened, I don't have to scrunch up my 
fingers in order to use it. It's like the pencil is always full length.

I highly recommend it. BTW, my bud fell in love with it after laughing
at me for having one, so I got him one. He never asked me for another
pencil again because he always had his handy thanks to me. 















I love C.H. Hanson. Here's one of their latest pencil inventions: 











Here's my little collection of pencil-related gadgets 
I've picked up over the years with one crayon holder:


----------

